# Anybody looking for some osage orange



## missouriboy (May 4, 2012)

Hi, whats up

I got lots of osage orange to cut up most for fence post but some i would mill up if anyone would like to buy some. 
I dont know a whole lot about what you guys do with it. Seen some very cool knife handles and bowls made from this 
stuff.


----------

